# Belly Bean Kidded!



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

My hubby took these right after they came in the house. One doeling, one buckling. Both came out in perfect diving position with no assistance.

Buckling at the top, doeling at the bottom (doeling has the most white)









buckling on left, doeling on right


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww! Congratulations!!! I love the brown markings...very striking!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my...They are ADORABLE!!!!!      Are you keeping the doeling? She's just too cute  A huge congratulations! :leap:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

We aren't sure yet if we are keeping them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How pretty! Congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That last picture is precious!
Congrats on the healthy, easy delivery    :stars: :stars:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ADORABLE!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww so cute  Grats :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

